# My 2010 Routan SEL and the future



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

We've had this think going on two years and my wife and I have come to the consensus that when the power train warranty runs out (5yr/60k) we will be looking to replace it (2016MY) That being said, I hope VW produces a nice replacement for this that I can buy at that time. For VW and anyone elses reading pleasure, I give you my current review of the Routan we own and how it could be better.

*Exterior Appearance: 5/5*
I LOVE the exterior look of this van over any other on the market. I normally wouldn't give something a perfect score, but I can't think of anything I would change about the look.
*Exterior Quality: 3/5*
Where appearance ends and quality begins (or doesn't in this case.) The panel gaps are too much for my taste (removed two wasps nests from the door jams already, never needed to in my '02 Jetta) and I could care less for the wrinkled seals around the windows. Given time I would imagine any chrome will begin to peal from the plastic base material. :thumbdown: And then there is the melting plastic trim... while it is caused by low-E windows on houses and not limited to this vehicle, it is something that can be corrected in future vehicles now that the problem is known. Simply using high-temp plastic or reflective surfaces would suffice.
*Interior Comfort/Functionality: 4/5*
This possibly could've been a 5/5 had I gone with the premium. :laugh: Very comfortable in the Napa Leather seats, kids are entertained with the RSE, and the wife loves the comfort too. Lots of space for everything and love the bins under the floor. Could have used speakers in the second row, and better speakers all around.
*Interior Quality: 3/5*
Haven't found any major complaints other than the sliding door panel, which should be corrected on the next visit to the dealership. Aside from the seating surfaces, the feel of quality is not there like it is in my '02 Jetta.
*Power train Performance: 4/5*
I know what you are thinking, "Performance and minivan do not go together.":facepalm: I say why can't it? Overall this thing with it's 4.0L engine and 6-speed tranny has great performance and while I haven't towed yet, I see it's potential. Where it lacks is sway control for the corners, it could be better. Fuel economy is another downside, even though it matches most minivans out there, there is room for improvement.
*Mechanical Quality: 2/5*
Haven't had any major issues yet (knock-on-wood) but I don't expect this thing to last much past 100k without needing repairs. What more could I expect from a Chrysler?  The major factor bringing this down is the brakes. I also had an issue with the hatch struts failing which were replaced under warranty, time will tell if it happens again.
*Value: 3/5*
You get what you pay for... and sometimes you don't. I would've never paid sticker for this van and somewhat regret even what I did pay considering the current resale value. Will the resale value be better once there are no longer new ones going for used prices? :sly:


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

JETwagen said:


> I hope VW produces a nice replacement for this that I can buy at that time.


Hey JETwagen, I just posted this in another tread...

Anyone who follows VW news knows of the new Microbus that this Car & Driver article is talking about...
http://www.caranddriver.com/news/2014-volkswagen-microbus-illustrations-vw-microbus-news

Although in keeping with VW's new front end scheme, I think it will end up looking look more like this...










But the Car & Driver also article says...



> Production of the (2014 Volkswagen) Microbus will coincide with *the launch of another new, bigger van, a replacement for the Chrysler-supplied Routan* to be built in Tennessee on VW's own platform.


But what "new, bigger van" are they speaking of?
Has anyone else heard of this? or have I missed something? :what:


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I believe C&D has it wrong, from what I understood, the Bulli concept is what was given the go ahead. That would then make sense since the Bulli is smaller than the Routan leaving room for a larger van.
http://www.autoblog.com/2011/03/10/rumormill-volkswagen-green-lights-bulli-for-production/


----------



## artnmshn (Jan 28, 2011)

interesting evaluation of your Routan.. I believe your right about this thing not lasting past 100k. Im already at 32k and VERY VERY worried about my 2010SE. No resale/trade in value at all left in it due to 3 sets of brakes and new tranny


----------



## VW_Enthu1 (Oct 23, 2004)

To this question "Will the resale value be better once there are no longer new ones going for used prices?", unfortunately, no. The resale on these things will continue to drop...badly. Everyone knew going in this was a 5 yr. van that wasn't going to be worth much afterwards. I'm not being mean - I'm being honest.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Apparently the Bulli concept is going the way of the Microbus concept. :facepalm:
Click here to read the artical.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

The future for our 10' SE is not bright...about 12.5 minutes after my car (09 S80) is paid off, it will be traded in:laugh:


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Although we have an '09 and not a '10 ...*

Kind of in the same boat but my 'regular' warranty expired in August; I've had two 'no start' issues (fortunately not too far from home; first in my garage on the first weekend we had it, second time with the wife driving, not good!) where it needed to be towed in and front & rear brakes replaced once due to warpage, although we have low mileage at just under 25K now. Our Routan is our main trip car and that's were it has mostly done quite well but I do worry down the road -- we also have a side situation where I have 4 cars and 3 drivers and the mix may change where I need to drive the Routan more often for a 30 mile R/T daily commute where it only gets 16/17 on mid-grade gas. Normally, the Routan gets driven in the winter months when the 3-season car gets put away and in spring and fall on trips averaging 2/3K miles where it does quite well. Although we have AAA I would hate to HAVE to use it as that's a PITA on a vacation. I didn't want to get mad and/or depressed at how much the trade-in value has dropped so have only really looked at possible replacements before taking a bullet and swaping with something else (maybe even something just a few years old to save a bit on depreciation) --- we'll probably wait until we have to change the car mix or of course it leads us stranded on some trip which for me would be the straw that breaks the camel's back. I've dealt with flats, TPMS that act up, etc. but nothing that has required a tow away from home --- it's not an experience that I would look forward to!


----------

